# Shells for multies



## AustinLear (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi everyone, I’m wondering if there are any recommendations for where to buy shells for a shell dweller tank. The tank will house a colony of multies and I bought some snail shells at the dollar store that are not varnished or coated in any way. I’m not sure if these are safe for the aquarium and am looking for places to buy shells that are guaranteed to be safe.


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

As long as they are large enough that the fish don't get caught in the spirals you should be ok. Boil them for a short time. Post a pic of them and others can comment on if they're suitable.

A lot of people use escargot shells, they can be found locally or online. I use tapestry turbo shells, but they were expensive and were shipped from Florida.


----------



## seamusm (Oct 8, 2012)

Dollarama often sells bags of shells large enough for a couple bucks. I've used them in a few tanks and shellies love them.


----------

